# What a way to spend your wad...



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

If this is what the new Euro is going to look like, I'm in for a penny and in for a pound...

http://www.chillibomb.com/euro.htm

**************NOTE - THIS LINKS TO SOME RUDE IMAGES****************
DO NOT CLICK AT WORK OR AT HOME WITH CHILDREN LOOKING OVER YOUR SHOULDER*


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Kell said:


> If this is what the new Euro is going to look like, I'm in for a penny and in for a pound...
> 
> http://www.chillibomb.com/euro.htm
> 
> ...


 

You would have to make sure you had plenty of change so you could give the kids their pocket money


----------

